# ISO TNT Noodle Kugel



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

I really want a fantastic tried and true noodle kugel recipe.
I know some folks put nuts in theirs, but I really prefer it without. 
Any takers?


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

....still looking!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay I admit to having to do a search to see what it even is.    I saw recipes that were suppose to be side dishes and some that were suppose to be dessert.  I may end up having to try some of those recipes out, can you wait a few years until I can get to the end of my short list?


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

hee hee hee! I'm looking for the sweet kind (I'm always looking for something with sugar!)


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

okay, this is the last bump.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone have a recipe they've used for this dish?


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2005)

Hang tight Jkath. I will ask my mom for her recipe, or better yet my grandma. Moms is not usually sweet, but grandmas is.


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so looking forward to it!!!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

OK Jkath here we go. I have 3 for you. None of them are my grandmas though, but hopefully I can get that one soon too. My mom has made all three of these frequently so if you have any questions just let me know and I will ask her.

Of these three, moms favorite is #1.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kugel 1*

8      ounces        medium noodles -- cooked
6                    eggs -- separated
1      pint          cottage cheese
6      ounces        cream cheese
1/2  cup           sugar
4      tablespoons   sour cream
1      stick         butter -- melted
2/3  cup           graham cracker crumbs
1      stick         butter -- melted
1/2  cup           sugar

Mix melted butter and noodles. Beat yolks with sugar. Add cheese and sour cream. Fold into noodles. Beat egg whites till stiff but not dry. Fold into noodle mixture.
Combine remaining ingredients and sprinkle on top of noodles.

Bake 350   1 hour


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kugel 2*

1/2  pound         broad egg noodles -- cooked
2      eggs           -- beaten slightly
1/2  stick         butter -- melted
1/2  cup           sugar
1/2  teaspoon      salt
dash          cinnamon
1      small         package raisins
1      medium        can fruit coctail -- slightly drained
1      medium        apple -- peeled and grated

Mix all together. Pour into 8x12 baking dish. 
Bake uncovered  350   45-60 minutes.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

*Apricot Kugel*

1/4  cup           butter -- melted in a 9x12 pan
8      ounces        noodles -- cooked
8      ounces        cream cheese
10      ounces        apricot nectar
3/4  cup           sugar
3                    eggs
1      cup           sour cream
3/4  cup           corn flakes
1/4  cup           cinnamon and sugar

Pour cooked noodles over melted butter in baking dish. 

Blend together: cream cheese, nectar, sugar and eggs.  Pour over noodles.

Spread sour cream over mixture and top with corn flakes. Sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar.

Bake 375   1 hour.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks GB! I could kiss you!







(sorry MrsGB!)


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't kiss me until you try them LOL


----------

